# denver to vail?



## the_dude (Jun 25, 2004)

does a bicycle friendly route exist?


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

the_dude said:


> does a bicycle friendly route exist?


depends--there probably is such a route, but it won't be very direct. how long do you want to ride?

See the Triple Bypass for best route I can think of....about 120 miles from Evergreen and lots of climbing--you have to get to Evergreen first...not sure of where you're coming from in Denver.


----------



## the_dude (Jun 25, 2004)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> depends--there probably is such a route, but it won't be very direct. how long do you want to ride?



my brother is new in denver, fresh off of a cross-country tour. he wants to get up into the mountains before the snow. i'd say the distance is less important than the quality of the route. 

can you suggest another mountain area that would be easier to access from denver?


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

Triple route is the best one I know of.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Lots of great routes, but right up along I-70 sounds relatively lame.


----------



## Sledgehammer03 (Mar 7, 2006)

If Vail is a must, then the triple route is going to be the 1 day route. If more time exists?, other routes could be explored, like over up the Cache La Poudre valley and over Cameron Pass, through North Park, along the Blue River, and over Vail pass.

Also, It is pretty much winter now along the Divide. Both Loveland and A-Basin are making snow, hoping to open in the next week or so (A-Basin opened Oct. 13 last year). It will be cold at 12,000 feet.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Sledgehammer03 said:


> If Vail is a must, then the triple route is going to be the 1 day route. If more time exists?, other routes could be explored, like over up the Cache La Poudre valley and over Cameron Pass, through North Park, along the Blue River, and over Vail pass.
> 
> Also, It is pretty much winter now along the Divide. Both Loveland and A-Basin are making snow, hoping to open in the next week or so (A-Basin opened Oct. 13 last year). It will be cold at 12,000 feet.


Yup...I suggest a ride along the Peak to Peak Highway instead. Maybe Boulder to Ward then back to Lyons along St. Vrain and then back to Boulder along US36. Nice ride and you can see the changing Aspens this time of year. Still might get weather along the PTP so bring proper gear. Supposed to snow next week.


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

Contrarian opinion: Go to Boulder up through Estes Park over Trail Ridge into Grand Lake (US 34 to US 40) in Kremmling. South on CO-9 to Trough Road - all the way to State Bridge, CO (follows the Colorado River). South on CO - 131 to US 6 - East to Vail

Epic. 

I did it in the early 80s (two days). Stay overnight in Grand Lake or Kremmling. Oh and hurry because they are closing Trail Ridge Road soon.


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

You can get from Denver to Idaho Springs by taking the old road that runs along side I70. There are a couple of short sections where you have to get on I70.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

BJ II's right. It's gonna snow over 8,000 feet this weekend, or so they say.


----------

